# What Would a Vegan Do?



## tinapz (Jun 26, 2018)

You guys are awesome! So maybe my questions are not so silly,, Does anyone here happen to live in Abruzzo? I think I'll be in Gissi (fair size) or Bomba (pretty smsll), and I'm wondering if anyone has noticed whether or not I'm likely to find almond milk in the stores? TIA


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

You don't need to shop in Gissi. You could try Vasto or San Salvo both much larger and not that far.

Or you could order online.

Try looking around here

https://www.conad.it

The largest store is in Vasto.

But you could order it from the web

https://www.tibiona.it/bevande/latte-alternativo/

Price might be a bigger issue


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

I think you will be surprised at how much “alternative” food you can get here. I would say in the last 3-4 years this has increased at great deal. Our local Todis has a lot of items I would not have seen 3-4 years ago. Not seen almond milk, but then again I’ve not really looked for it, but I did spot coconut milk and soya last week. Like nick has said the bigger shops are likely to sell it, but do check out your local shop as well.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Gissi is a mid sized town but you should know the hospital is more or less winding down. If having a hospital nearby is important you may want to check what parts of the hospital are 100% active.


----------

